# Dayton EMM-6 Mic - Question about Calibration File



## wademarsten (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi again,

I have another question about the Dayton EMM-6 Mic. Has anyone bought one of these recently and downloaded the "unique" calibration .txt file from Dayton based on your serial number? If so, maybe we can exchange calibration files and see if they are really unique or if they are the same, which would imply that Dayton is just using a sales gimmick and do not really calibrate the mics. Write me a note if you've bought one and want to compare calibration files from Dayton.

I hope I hear from someone who has gotten one of these. 

Awaiting any responses.:wave:


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

They are unique, and the results they get are pretty close to what I get. If you're okay with the 20Hz to 20kHz bandwidth they measure, the EMM-6 is a great deal.


----------



## Dannyboys (Feb 8, 2011)

If I understand correctly, I can calibrate the microphone from the serial number on the site in Dayton. So each microphone is calibrated before leaving the factory.


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Dannyboys said:


> If I understand correctly, I can calibrate the microphone from the serial number on the site in Dayton. So each microphone is calibrated before leaving the factory.


Well I don't know if it's calibrated before leaving the factory, but yes, it is calibrated somewhere along the chain.


----------

